# Thinking about joining the Army.



## JPat000 (2 Aug 2003)

Hey everyone,

I‘m considering joining the army.  This is a spur of the moment thing, and I haven‘t really put any thought into it, which is why I‘m posting this.  The army has always interested me, but never in a way makes-me-want-to-join-it kind of way.  Now, it does.  I just want to ask a few questions for those who are enlisted or have been there a while.  I apologize if these questions have been asked (and answered) already.

1) What is basic training like?  Give me an idea of what you do.

2) For the air force, is there a height restriction?

3) Do we have an elite force, like the U.S. Seals or Delta Force?  I‘ve heard about JTF-2, but I‘m not sure if that‘s considered a special squad.

The reason I ask number two, is because I‘m almost seven feet, and I can‘t see myself fitting into a cockpit.  Anyway, here‘s some info about me.

I‘m 6‘8.
I‘m just over 230 pounds, but it‘s mostly because of my height; I‘m not overweight.
I‘ve never been good at athletics (my stomache hits the ground when I do a pushup), but I don‘t give up easily and extensive work wouldn‘t bug me.  I‘m not lazy.
I‘m 19.

Any information you can give me would be great.  I‘m also browsing this site, and I‘ve submitted an online application to have someone contact me with further information.

Thanks for your time,
James.


----------



## GrahamD (2 Aug 2003)

You know you have to do at least 19 push-ups, with proper form, just to meet the minimum standard to qualify for service right?

I‘m just going through the application process myself, so I have no specific details, but as far as basic training goes, I have heard (from recruiters, and other CF employees) that you are basically learning the foundation of what it means to be a member of the CF.  You do a lot of drill, you learn how to use, care for, and maintain the gear that you get issued.  Learn how to follow directions, learn how to work as a team member.  Also, you learn some basic field survival techniques, do some basic exercise, and learn to use (and clean) the C7 rifle.  

As for the height restriction, I have no idea if there is a limit on your height for enterance into the air force.  I do know you need to qualify to be an officer, if you want to be a pilot.  I wouldn‘t get my hopes up too far about flying fighter jets, I‘ve heard that at least in the States, the fighter pilots are relatively short, but I have never seen the cockpit of a Hercules for example, and maybe its possible that they could accomdate a 6‘8" 230lb frame.  I have a friend that fits those exact dimensions, and he drives a Porche 944, he makes it look like a toy he‘s so big, but he fits himself in there, so maybe there is hope, I dont know.

The Joint Task Force 2, or JTF-2, I don‘t know very much about.  I know they are an elite unit.  Where they come from, what exactly they do, when they were formed, etc. doesn‘t seem like common knowledge, so I think that says enough about weather or not they are "special".


----------



## JPat000 (2 Aug 2003)

I‘m actually working on doing pushup‘s.  I try to do at least twenty a day to get the hang of doing it properly.  You see, I was never forced to take a phys-ed class in school, and I never bothered to take one voluntarily, so I‘m screwed in the athletics bit.

But... they don‘t make you do 19 pushup‘s right away, do they?  Meaning, if I were to sign up, then the day after I‘d have to do 19 or it‘s so long?  Don‘t they at least give you some time to do them properly?  A friend who joined a few months ago said that you have until the end of the basic training (10 weeks, I think it was) to do them properly.


----------



## D-n-A (2 Aug 2003)

before they let you into the CF, you have to do 19 pushups

when you hand in your application, and everything is good with it, there call you in to be tested, one of the tests is a physical fitness one, an you have to meet the minium requirments in it, one of them is 19 conseqitive pushups


as for JTF-2, it‘s a Special Operations unit, you can find some information about them by doing a search on the internet, although dont believe anything you read on the net as 100% fact


----------



## GrahamD (2 Aug 2003)

When you sign up, they schedual you for an aptitude test, a PT (physical training) test, a medical, and an interview.  Sometimes they schedual these things 1 at a time.

To my knowledge, if you don‘t meet the "*minimum" entrance requirements for the PT test, you have to do it again.  Only the second time you have to pay a fee to take the test.  If you fail twice I belive your file is closed and you have to wait a year to re-apply .

*I belive the minimums for a 19 year old male are:
19 pushups
19 sit-ups (feet held)
75 kilogram grip strength
the equivalent cardio vascular fitness necessary to complete a 2400 meter run in 11 minutes and 56 seconds (11:56)

This is all a prerequisite to attending basic training.  I‘ve also heard that basic training is a little light on the physical training, so if you are looking to get into shape enough to be able to excell at *battle school (*whatever trade you choose has its own basic course in addition to the common basic training, and its harder*), you‘d be way better off to join a gym and get some personal training starting now.  Read job descriptions of whatever trade you are applying for, find out what kind of fitness levels that trade demands, and tell the trainer what you intend to do, they can give you a program to follow.  If you do that, you will most likely begin to feel stronger and healthier within 2 weeks, and begin to see real results (bigger muscles, much greater strength, more endurance) after 10 weeks.  Getting a lot of sleep, and eating a lot of protien will expediate your progress.


----------



## JPat000 (2 Aug 2003)

I might join a gym; there‘s one just a couple blocks from here.

Exactly what is "grip strength"?  What do you do?


----------



## GrahamD (3 Aug 2003)

You squeeze a device that measures the exact pressure (or strength) of your grip.
  I have squeeze strengthening grips, they are basically a spring with 2 handles on them that you squeeze, you can get them at Wal-Mart or any fitness store.  You could use something like that to firm up your grip, or start doing chin ups.


----------



## Andrew_Power (4 Aug 2003)

oh...those little metal things that you squeeze...i think i broke one *laugh*


----------



## JPat000 (4 Aug 2003)

Do they give you a set amount of time to do the pushup‘s/situps, or could I be there for hours if I wanted?  I did some today, and I have no problem doing situps (with my feet held), but I still can‘t do pushup‘s if my life were on the line.  I try to do it, but I can‘t, and I wind up just pushing with my arms, with my stomache on the ground.


----------



## McInnes (4 Aug 2003)

i believe they give you a minute to do as many sit ups as possible, and im not sure about the pushups. i think that it is you do as many as you can, and when you show any sign of stress (ie. shaking, breathing really hard, grimacing face) they stop the test. Dont quote me on that tho, its been more than a year b4 i looked at the requirements.


----------



## JPat000 (4 Aug 2003)

> i believe they give you a minute to do as many sit ups as possible,


I‘m not quoting you, but if they give you a minute to do "as many as possible", then they don‘t have a minimum amount?  I‘ve heard you have to do 19 to pass.  If I were to only to fifteen in a minute, would I not pass?


----------



## McInnes (4 Aug 2003)

yeah, you would fail, you have to do at least 19 within that minute. But of coarse, more is always better, it is competative. If they only have one position, they will take the one who scored better on all of their tests.


----------



## Bringer (4 Aug 2003)

It‘s not competitive. When I did my physical test I made sure of that because I had ****ed my shoulder up at the gym earlier that week and pushups exacerbated the problem. I told them I‘d rather reschedule than do it if it was ranked, but two seperate recruiters assured me that the goal behind the physical was simply to make sure you met the minimum standards. I only did 20 pushups (1 more than minimum because I had already started going down before the tester reminded me I had hit the 19) and my start date was 3 months after my initial testing. Counting one month for the medical, that‘s pretty dang fast from my understanding.

What DOES affect your placement on the merit list is the recommendation of the recruiting officer who gives you the interview and your CFAT score. This from the Captain who gave me the interview.

JPat000 - I‘m taller than average too, at 6‘5", and I find pushups to be tougher than most as well. It‘s physics. Your fulcrum (feet) are much farther from your hands than a shorter person, which means you‘re pushing a higher proportion of your body weight each time. What I found worked well was strengthening your abs and lower back, because you really need to focus on keeping those locked in a straight position. Hitting the gym and working bench press is also a good idea too.


----------



## McInnes (4 Aug 2003)

Yes, i was told that the physical was not competitive as well by my recruiting officer, and others have told me as well. I think that it could make a difference tho, if everything was deadlock, except for that. lol, and i always wondered why they told you to do as many as possible if it doesnt matter      Even if it is unofficial. But i mean, they do take into account potential more than anything else.


----------



## MG34 (4 Aug 2003)

A word to the wise,It is all a competition.From the second you step in the door you will be evaluated.When you reach basic you will also be evaluated on everything you do.If you are lucky enough to go Infantry you will be also evaluated much harder than ever before at the Battle School.
  I cannot speak for other trades but they will also practice some lesser forms of evaluation throughout your carreer.
 Simply put if you are going to make the minimum standard as your goal it would be best if you rethink your choice of employment,because there are other people behind you going for your job.


----------



## JPat000 (4 Aug 2003)

Bringer: What is the CFAT test?

Also, when you take the aptitude test, what do they test you on?  Is it like "your in a battle, and your enemy doesn‘t see you.  What do you do?"  I hate questions like that.


----------



## Cycophant (4 Aug 2003)

CFAT = Canadian Forces Aptitude Test

The CFAT tests you in 3 areas (Verbal skills, Spatial Ability and Problem Solving), using multiple choice questions.  None of us are supposed to divulge what is on the test, however, after visiting your Recruiting Centre, they have a sheet that gives you a few example questions so you know what you‘re getting in to.


----------



## holywars33 (4 Aug 2003)

The questions themselves ar not that hard.  Go to  this page  for some similar exams.  They are not exactly like the CFAT, however the CF is also part of the government.

Reqest an information packet from you local recruiting office.  They have a sheet with sample problems.


----------



## D-n-A (4 Aug 2003)

> Also, when you take the aptitude test, what do they test you on? Is it like "your in a battle, and your enemy doesn‘t see you. What do you do?"


why would someone with no military experiance be asked that?

your training will tell you how to deal in situations like this and others


anyways, the CFAT, Canadian Forces Aptitude Test, tests you on mathmatics, english, and spatial abilitie


----------



## JPat000 (4 Aug 2003)

It was an example.  Obviously they wouldn‘t ask a newcomer something like that.


----------



## JPat000 (6 Aug 2003)

I‘ve got one more question.

For the 2.4km run, is it an actual run, along a track or trail, or is it simulated, like on a treadmill or bike type thing?


----------



## brneil (6 Aug 2003)

The 2.4km run is used as a gauge for your fitness level.  For your physical during recruiting you will do a step test and in BT you will do a shuttle run on timed intervals.  For info about the shuttle run check the running thread as it has been discussed quite a bit.  From what I have heard some course instructors will put you through the actual 2.4km run but others will rely on other testing/training methods.  :evil:


----------

